# 3-D League Sign Up Thread



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if you noticed but I just made a sign up thread too, lol.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

when does the comp end?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im in.. Ymr 13-14


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

im in


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

im in i shoot young adult 15-17


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ymr 15-17


----------

